# What are ya'll aiming with?



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Simple poll: What are you aiming with for indoors?

I moved indoors today for the first time (I've been shooting my indoor rounds outside) and it was a DISASTER. 6X lens with a green aiming circle that has worked great for outdoor spots and I couldn't see a thing indoors with the poor flourescent lights. I tried multiple sizes of yellow, orange and black stick on dots. I ended up with a set of black stick on rings that centers the yellow on the vegas face alright.

To add insult to injury a certain *******, hillbilly, no good, great shooting "friend" of mine showed up to laugh at my misery.

How do I shoot 20 Xs outside and can't find an X inside?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Simple poll: What are you aiming with for indoors?
> 
> I moved indoors today for the first time (I've been shooting my indoor rounds outside) and it was a DISASTER. 6X lens with a green aiming circle that has worked great for outdoor spots and I couldn't see a thing indoors with the poor flourescent lights. I tried multiple sizes of yellow, orange and black stick on dots. I ended up with a set of black stick on rings that centers the yellow on the vegas face alright.
> 
> ...


Love my TrueSpot! On the 5 spot, all I see is white when it is centered and on the Vegas face, I see the yellow with a bit of red. Much easier to center and shoot, not have to worry about target panic or anything.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

You were close...... A Small stick on dot


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> You were close...... A Small stick on dot


You get to be other then superstar


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Love my TrueSpot! On the 5 spot, all I see is white when it is centered and on the Vegas face, I see the yellow with a bit of red. Much easier to center and shoot, not have to worry about target panic or anything.


What's your grind?

Do you use it outdoors too?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

JayMc said:


> What's your grind?
> 
> Do you use it outdoors too?


It is a 6x 3/8" center....I use it outdoors for FITA and 900 rounds, but switch to a regular 4x lens with a smaller circle for Field. Reason being is that the 3/8" is a bit too big for me to center properly on a Field face because of the white ring around the 5. Interestingly, I have no problem with the Hunter face with centering it. I am going to order the smaller grind for the NAFAC this year...

SB


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I shoot a Jesse scope(frosty lens) in a 4X, 5X or 6X. I use either black or orange rings, just depends what face I'm shooting.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Clicked on large dot, but its a small dot. You didnt have that but the large was close enough.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

archerpap said:


> I shoot a Jesse scope(frosty lens) in a 4X, 5X or 6X. I use either black or orange rings, just depends what face I'm shooting.


Ditto 6x


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

True Spot 4x 1/4" grind.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am aiming with the FORCE 


Actually I am using a Bi Spectral stick on dot....orange with a black dot.....the orange shows up well on a 5 spot and the black on a 3 spot


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

orange medium dot with black circle.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I use a 6x truspot with an orange ring around it for both outdoors and indoors...needed the ring for the hunter faces cuz I couldnt tell if the spot was centered....tried an 8x truespot with no ring today on the indoor vegas face and I may use that this indoor season...


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I use the 6X-3/8 grind indoors tried the 6X-1/4 for 900 rnd after the season ended whoooo


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

6x 3/8" grind tru spot. I haven't used it outdoors yet but I plan on trying it.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Point-of-Aim method (barebow recurve).


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

8x 3/8" grind True Spot


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

My arrow point , arrow rest and parts of the bow . Bowhunter style , compound


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I use a blacked out fiber thay turns to a blur. I don't see a pin at all. I shoot BHFS though.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Field14 took some time yesterday to share his experiences with me and suggested something that he thought might help. I took him up on it and have now shot 3 vegas rounds.....so far so good. Out of the three rounds I've made two "bad" shots.

Thanks Tom! :darkbeer:


----------



## kennnyg (Mar 28, 2004)

.40 up pin red with an 8x and a red clarifier.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

love my true spot


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Last night indoor shooting, I went instinctive on long bow, which worked pretty well when I only had to take a shot at a time, then sit down to BS. Surprisingly tight group on Barney the Dinosaur's gaping maw, right shin, or crotch. But 5 arrows at a time, it was too easy to overthink and wonder where the tip of my arrow was in relation to my point of aim, caused me to all out miss the dinosaur. I have hunting ambitions, so I'm not sure point of aim is really for me, so I think I'll just nix the indoor target competition with the long bow...:teeth:

Compound-wise, I'm wondering the same thing.

What are 'sticks'. I know about pins, circles, and blacking out the scope to make the viewing diameter so small that you fish by color (which I'd worry about taking to long to find the color and getting tired holding my target tank).

Can somebody explain. Please? I've got a pin, but was thinking about going back to a circle.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

By "stick on rings" I meant the circles you stick on your lens.


----------

